# CT - Hartford area, on west



## NewJeffCT (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm a 40 year old long-time gamer and hopefully finally able to settle down into a regular game. Because of my job situation and a couple of moves, my attempts to get back into gaming the past few years have not been successful. That is now changing, though, due to my family situation, the game will be have to be at my home, which is about 15 minutes NW of Hartford. My wife does not game, however.

The best days/times for me are Friday nights, Saturday daytime or Sunday daytime. Saturday night is also possible, too.  Depending on responses and interest, the exact day/time is up in the air. Likely bi-weekly to start. I don't think I can do weekly to begin.

I can play or DM.  I strongly prefer playing D&D

If I DM, I'd likely stick with mainly the core rules and prefer a game that has a good mix of combat & role-playing - heck, some of the best opportunities for role-playing can be during combat!

I have a pretty large basement available for gaming and a ton of miniatures - mostly Warhammer, but a good amount of Reaper, too.

You can respond here or by email to newjeffct@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## NewJeffCT (Aug 11, 2007)

I've gotten some good responses so far, but would like to find maybe 1 or 2 more players.

Game will likely be starting in mid-September.


----------

